# Nubert AW-441 oder Nubert AW-991?



## Defenz0r (5. September 2011)

Hallo, ich bin am überlegen mir einen von beiden zu kaufen, welcher reicht von der Verstärkerleistung denn für 1 paar Regallautsprecher, beispielsweise:

http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Monitor...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1315227267&sr=1-2
oder
Heco Victa 300 Anniversary Edition 2-Wege Bassreflex: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich will ja später viel Bass haben, da ich aber nur 89 cm vom PC Bildschirm hab, wo die Boxen stehen und ich kein extra Verstärker kaufen will, sollen es nun Regallautsprecher sein.
Reicht die Verstärkerleistung bei beiden Modellen?


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Von der Leistung her wäre das sicher egal, aber bist Du sicher, dass Du für solche Boxen dann nur für den Sub so viel geld raushauen willst? ^^  Ich bin sicher, dass Du - wenn Du statt 200€-Boxen plus so einen Sub gute Stereoboxen kaufen würdest - ebenso gut bedienst wärst und den zwar nicht ganz so tiefen, aber trotzdem druckvollen Bass zu schätzen wissen wirst, vor allem kommt dazu dann noch der bessere Klang bei den nicht-Bass-Frequenzen. 

Außerdem gibt es da noch ein ganz anderes Problem: scheinbar willst Du die beiden Boxen an den Sub anschließen, kann das sein? So ein "Hifi-Sub" hat aber so weit ich weiß idR nur EINEN Anschluss, und zwar für das Bass-Signal aus einem 2.1.Verstärker bzw von einem Surround-Receiver. Der hat aber keine Anschlüsse für andere Boxen. Das läuft bei solchen Subs nicht so wie bei billigen 2.1/5.1-Komplettsystemen, dass erstmal der ganze Sound da rein geht, der Sub sich nur den Bass "schnappt" und den Rest dann an die Boxen weiterleitet.


----------



## Patze (6. September 2011)

Wenn dann Nubert AW-441.

Berichte


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

O.k, der hat "sogar" einen Stereoeingang und auch Anschlüsse für Boxen - wobei ich da wiederum nicht weiß, ob es geht, dass man als Eingang den Line-In benutzt und als Ausgang die Boxenanschlüsse (High Level Out): â€žNubert nuBox 101 und AW-441: Regallautsprecher und Subwooferâ€œ

So oder so bleibt die Frage, ob ein 400€-Sub nicht zu viel ist für "nur" 100€-Boxen und Du nicht ingesamt viel glücklicher wärst, wenn Du keinen Sub oder zumindest einen preiswerteren Sub und dafür dann bessere Boxen holst.


----------



## Defenz0r (6. September 2011)

Naja, der Bass liegt mir sehr am Herzen, es soll schon "spürbarer Tiefbass" Vorhanden sein!
Ich könnte mit der Variante gehen:

A: 2.0 Verstärker (150-230€) + Regallautsprecher (Passiv Magnat oder Heco = 100€) evtl. aktiv (ESI Near08) - = 350€ || + Subwoofer (ca 200-300) = 630€

B: Sehr Hochwertige komponente kaufen, Nubert AW-991(Mehr Leistung) oder 441(weniger Leistung Verstärker) und daran die Regallautsprecher anschließen, wobei ich mit dem Subwoofer dann alles kontrolliere, habe also keine Chance die Lausprecher anzupassen.
300 bzw 600€ für eine Einzelkomponente könnte schon happig werden, momentan, stehen 2 Lautsprecher ("6) von einer Thomson Altima Anlage aufm Regal, das vor 10 Jahren 300€ im Walmart gekostet hatte.
Sie sind ca 2kG schwer, wenns hochkommt, also nichts weltbewegendes.
Abwarten, bis der 4. Monat anbricht und davon Passiv Lautsprecher kaufen?
Dann hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall richtig Reserven, was den Bass anbelangt!


C: Das Edifier S730D kaufen (hat 75w) so weit ich weiß für Passiv, 2 Lautsprecher dranhängen?
Oder eher suboptimal?



Ich hab da mal so ne Frage:
Wenn ich die Lautsprecher jetzt direkt neben den Bildschirm stelle, magnat supreme 200 oder heco victa 300 z.B geht dann mein Bildschirm kaputt? hab nen lcd, die sind nämlich nich magnetisch abgeschirmt!


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Warum kaufst Du nicht erstmal gute 2.0-Boxen und schaust dann, ob dir deren bass nicht reicht. Und wenn nicht, dann "erträgst" Du das halt ein paar Monate und wünschst Dir zu Weihnachten nen Sub  


Ich halte halt ehrlich gesagt rein gar nix davon, einen teuren Sub mit vergleichsweise billigen Boxen zu koppeln, den der eigentliche Sound, die Klarheit und Nuancen, macht eben nicht der Sub. Und ab ner bestimmten Größe haben 2.0 Boxen alles andere als "keinen bass".


Wegen Monitor: das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. September 2011)

Ok Sie haben Recht,^^ 
Ich werde mir dann den Heco Victa 700 + Yamaha RX V 367 kaufen.
Nur der Besuch im Mediamarkt war ja wohl ein reinfall, da will man Beratung und schon zum 2. mal keiner da, der dich beraten kann!
Da sind so Test Filme gelaufen, aber die großen hatten da nie viel Bass, warum auch immer.
Wie weit müssen die von der Wand weg stehen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Also, man kann vom Receiver aus natürlich mehr bass reinmischen in die Boxen. So krass wie mit nem Sub wird es natürlich nie werden, aber meiner Meinung nach wird der gute Klang vom "Rest" Dir mehr bringen als einfach nur ein guter Sub. 

Abstand zur Wand muss nicht groß sein. vlt. 20-30cm, nur 10cm wären auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Defenz0r (12. September 2011)

Wiviel Abstand brauchen die Boxen bis zur - Hörposition? 89 cm reichen da nich oder?
Dann hat man kein gutes Stereo-Dreieck oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Wie jetzt? Du sitzt nicht mal nen Meter weit weg, oder wie meinst Du das? ^^  Dann würd ich eher Nahfeldmonitore nehmen und keine großen Standboxen.

Das Hördreieck kann man aber idR natürlich etwas ausgleichen, indem man den Winkel der Boxen etwas dreht.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. September 2011)

Ja, ich sitze nur 1 Meter weit weg.
Habe mir mal die Studiomonitore von Thomann angeschaut, von ESI, mich sprechen sie aber vom Design nich wirklich an.
Was mir noch spontan eingefallen ist:
Edifier S730D - 75W Verstärkerleistung      *EUR 341,85*
*oder doch noch besser ein Paar Regallautsprecher dazukaufen?*

Heco Victa 301 Belastbarkeit RMS / max. 80 / 150      *EUR 149,40*
Die 150 beziehen sich doch dann auf beide Kanäle oder auf die PMPO oder?

Magnat Quantum 603 *EUR 199,97*
Verstärkerleistung: ab 20W

Klippsch RB 51 Bass Reflex Regallautsprecher* EUR 210,00*
75/300W 

Jbl es 30 bk -3 Wege Paar *EUR 268,98* 
70 WATT 

Sollten halt auf jedenfall recht groß  sein.

Nen aktiv Monitor wäre dann warscheinlich eh nich nötig, da ich bei 1m abstand nich so laut machen kann, und wären es
große LS würden sie ja an Wand stehen, da an Wand mein TFT + 2 Thomson Regallautsprecher stehen.
Würd ich das Brett kürzeen so breit wie der Standfuß vom TFT is, hätt' ich eig nur nach links und Rechts Platz, davor steht ja der Tisch^^

Momentan hab ich relativ gute 10" von Thomson, hängen an einem 50W verstärker 5kanal, sind aber schon laut genug.
Hab mir letzte Woche die Asus Xonar D1 eingebaut, hatte vorher Onboard, viel klarerer Sound, und sie ist auch "lauter".
Hatte ich vorher auf 20 Zimmerlautstärke, ist jetzt auf 10 so laut wie Zimmerlautstärke, wenn nich noch mehr.
Könnte die Heco Victa auch schon ohne Edifier anschließen, allerdings würde dann der Sub fehlen, hab momentan nen sub von Palladium, der übersteuert ohne ende und kratzt, hat auch nur ne 16cm Membran.


*Könnte die Regallautsprecher auch direkt an den 50W Verstärker hängen und mir nen Aktiv Subwoofer kaufen.*


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Mach dich wegen den Watt nicht so verrückt... 


"_Nen aktiv Monitor wäre dann warscheinlich eh nich nötig, da ich bei 1m abstand nich so laut machen kann_" => an sich sind diese aktiv Monitore sogar EHER für das Hören aus naher Entfernung gedacht. Du brauchst dann halt keinen Verstärker. 


Standboxen oder größere Regalboxen find ich bei 1m Abstand ehrlich gesagt unsinnig. Grad bei Standboxen kann es auch sein, dass Du da vom SOund her sehr viel verschenkst, da die Schallwellen der einzelnen Boxenmebranen vom Winkel her nicht so "gesendet" werden, dass sie schon nach nem Meter zueinander passen.


----------



## Pravasi (18. September 2011)

Die Victa 300 hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.
140 cm Abstand.
Der Sound ging für mich überhaupt nicht.
Hatte vorher die kleineren 200er und fand die fein. Die 300er klangen im Laden auch noch o.k.,aber zuhause merkte ich dann schnell,das die definitiv mehr Abstand brauchen!
Dann kamen die Quantum 603.
Die haben ihren Job dann ungefähr 10x besser in jedem Punkt gemacht,funktionieren auch bei 1,40m noch sehr gut.
Meine ersten "richtigen" Lautsprecher.
ABER: unter 1 Meter...
Entweder du schaffst noch mehr Distanz,zum Beispiel mit einem Tastaturauszug,oder du gehst auf Nahfeld-LS.
Selbst mit etwas mehr Distanz musst du aber DEFINITIV bei dir zuhause probehören und schauen,ob der ausgewählte LS auch im Nahfeld funktioniert!
Wie schon gesagt,bei den Victa 300 hatte ich bei der Distanz nur Matschebreisound,das kannst du im Geschäft nun mal nicht auschecken.


----------

